# Newbie w ? about box stacking order



## Hallenbeck (Apr 9, 2016)

New to bee keeping and needing advice.

I overwintered a new hive with one deep and one medium on top with a queen excluder in between. I removed the excluder in the fall. I harvested no honey but understand I may have left only the marginal amount of honey to make it through the winter. The hive has survived. I would like recommendations on what to do this spring. It seems that many hives in upstate NY have 2 deeps at the bottom and mediums above. Should I insert a second deep this spring?

Also hearing from some that queen excluders are not needed and to simply place 9 frames in a 10 frame medium to reduce the chances of the queen laying in the upper honey boxes.

Thanks


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Hi and welcome to the forum. You will get a lot of help here, but you should post this in the main forum so that more people see it. Good luck!
J


----------



## bbruff22 (Dec 24, 2013)

Welcome from NE Kansas Hallenbeck! All beekeeping is local, so I'm hoping some NY beeks will see this thread and offer some help on your specific questions regarding configuration. 

Regarding queen excluders, this is a hot and testy topic out here. Some folks call them queen excluders and some call them honey excluders. I don't know much yet, but I do know that queens will cross a honey line to lay in a super (I had excellent honey last year and excellent drone cells in my supers), so if you want a queen really excluded, I think you need to use a queen excluder. 

I don't understand how a 9 or 10 frame configuration would impact a queen laying in a super. The workers will draw out comb as much as space allows. Some folks do use 9 frames for honey, since it's easier to uncap and such. Folks who know more will debunk me if I'm wrong.

Good luck to you!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! 9 frames in a 10 will not reduce or stop brood laying.


----------

